
Text to Speech from voices with ~15 minutes of Audio from YouTube videos - sentdex
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bFN2YkN6bo
======
ksaj
Elon sounded like he was talking backward, but I think you're definitely on
the right path. Really interesting.

------
sentdex
Using transfer learning on top of a DCTTS model (deep convolutional text to
speech), I wanted to see how quickly one could recreate voices remotely
convincingly.

TLDR/W, using ~15 minutes of audio and about 1.5 hours of training, I was able
to create what I think are pretty good examples of voices of myself, Donald
Trump, Obama, Musk, and Joe Rogan.

None are perfect, and very much still a work in progress, but maybe something
you might want to note that exists now (and has for years).

Even if you don't post videos of yourself on YouTube, your audio is almost
certainly stored, tagged by your name, by Google (Assistant), Apple (Siri),
Amazon (Alexa), and probably many other providers.

